# Can anyone explain this please ??



## SherrieE (Nov 18, 2018)

the procedure entry point [email protected]@[email protected]@@[email protected]@[email protected]@Z could not be located in the dynamic link Library C:\program files\AMD\CNext\CNext\RadeonSettings.exe


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're asking because of a problem, run sfc /scannow. If you're encountering in an app, reinstall the app.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Roughly speaking, it's indicating a mismatched .exe to .dll version, *something* (maybe a .dll updated by Windows Update or some other recent installation, occasionally malware/removal) has broken the RadeonSettings.exe relationship to the background files it needs to function.

Maybe it's become too dated - is there an updated version available?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The AMD Radeon is your Video (Graphics) driver. 
Press the *Win* key*+X* and choose *Device Manager.*
Expand *Display* and write down the model # of your display adapter and go to https://www.amd.com/en/support and download the latest driver for your model.


----------

